# Using a 1/4" bearingless bit on a template



## ShawnF (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi, Gang.....I'm brand new to using a router, and am trying to learn how to make signs with recessed letters. I am very good at using a scrollsaw, and decided to create my own templates with it out of MDF to guide my router bit.

The first group of letters worked fine with by 1/2" diameter bit (with a guide bearing), but I now need to do some smaller letters, and need to step down to a 1/4" diameter bit. Unfortunately, these don't seem to come with guide bearings, so I'm in a pickle.

Can I use a straight 1/4" diameter bit, and just allow the smooth shank of the bit to run up against the template's edge? Since the shank and the cutting edge are both 1/4", I'm thinking this might work.

What do you experts think? Is there another solution? I really don't want to use bushings.

Thanks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Whiteside Router Bits from Woodworkersworld.net--Panel router bit


========



ShawnF said:


> Hi, Gang.....I'm brand new to using a router, and am trying to learn how to make signs with recessed letters. I am very good at using a scrollsaw, and decided to create my own templates with it out of MDF to guide my router bit.
> 
> The first group of letters worked fine with by 1/2" diameter bit (with a guide bearing), but I now need to do some smaller letters, and need to step down to a 1/4" diameter bit. Unfortunately, these don't seem to come with guide bearings, so I'm in a pickle.
> 
> ...


----------

